
TLS 1.3 might be renamed TLS 2.0 - baby
https://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/tls/current/msg20938.html
======
baby
More on that here:
[https://github.com/tlswg/tls13-spec/pull/612](https://github.com/tlswg/tls13-spec/pull/612)
it appears that a majority of people are supporting this change.

